

Gumroad Stories: Nathan Barry - sahillavingia
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/33376901680/gumroad-stories-nathan-barry

======
nathanbarry
The ultimate question when reviewing a service is if you would use it again.
With Gumroad the answer is yes, absolutely!

